

Electromagnetic Field, a Hacker/Maker Camp for the UK - Hack a Day - dekstop
http://hackaday.com/2012/08/03/electromagnetic-field-camp/
Friday 31st August – Sunday 2nd September 2012 in the UK. "There will be people talking about everything from genetic modification to electronics, blacksmithing to high-energy physics, reverse engineering to lock picking, crocheting to carpentry, and quadcopters to beer brewing. Events and activities will run throughout the day and into the evening, everything else (chats, debates, impromptu circus performances, orbital laser launches) will run as long as your collective energy lasts."
======
jonty
I'm one of the organisers of EMF, if you've got any questions fire away!

We're still accepting speakers and workshops, drop us an email on
events@emfcamp.org if you'd like to present something.

